# Attn Kyle and Travis from Grizz $18 ph



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Saw this ad on CL and thought maybe it's someone on here...

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/lab/4196821029.html

Quote:

looking for kyle or travis who worked for kurt at lasting homes (pensacola fl.)
hey there you guys this is grizz we worked together for kurt I am hiring framing carpenter 850-207-6768 

End Quote


----------

